# Unterschied zw. Sinec L1, Sinec L2 und Profibus



## Unimog-HeizeR (12 Oktober 2005)

Hallo zusammen!
Ich suche jetzt schon eine ganze weile zu dem Thema, habe aber noch nichts brauchbares gefunden.  
Nun zum wesentlichen:
Inwieweit unterscheiden sich Sinec L1, Sinec L2 und Profibus?
Kann man z.B. sinec L2 DP-Module (ET200) an einen Profibus hängen?
Oder anderstherum, an einem Sinec L1/L2 CP Profibus-DP-Slave Geräte ansprechen? 
Max. Baudraten wären auch mal interessant zu wissen, PB ist klar, 12 MBd.
Fragen über fragen...  

Gruß
Timo


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (14 Oktober 2005)

Hallo,

nicht ganz mein Gebiet.

Wenn ich mich richtig erinnere ist der Sinec L1 so eine 
Art Mehrpunktanschaltung für die S5 über AS511 und 
auch 9,6 KBit/s langsam. 

Siemens-Link:
http://support.automation.siemens.c...se&objid=10805045&siteid=cseus&subtype=133000

Viele Grüße

Gerhard Bäurle


----------



## Anonymous (2 November 2005)

Sinec L2 DP und Profibus DP ist das selbe. Die Bezeichnung Sinec L2 stammt noch aus S5 Zeiten, wo es die Profibus-Norm der PNO noch nicht gab.
Ich habe mal in meiner Firma eine S5 95U mit Sinec L2 Schnittstelle gegen eine CPU 313C - 2DP getauscht (mit ET200) und es funktioniert tadelos.


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (3 November 2005)

Hallo "Busteilnehmer" :lol: 

So in etwa hatte ich es mir schon gedacht, wollte mein "halbwissen" nur noch mal bestätigen.
Habe mir jetzt auch ein Buch darüber besorgt (Simatic-vom Transistor zur speicherprogrammierbaren Steuerung), bin leider nur noch nicht zum lesen gekommen.

Sehe ich das dann richtig- Sinec L1 ist nur eine PtP Kopplung über TTY?

Würde mich über weitere Antworten freuen!

Gruß
Timo


----------



## Rainer Hönle (3 November 2005)

Nicht ganz. L1 ist auch ein Bus. Daran können mehere Teilnehmer z.B. über BT777 angeschlossen werden (soweit die Erinnerung an meine Jugend)  .


----------



## Konrad (24 November 2005)

*L2 vs. Profibus*

Hallo miteinander,

*L2* ist in der Tat der Vorgänger vom *Profibus*.
Jedoch unterstützt L2 meines Wissens nicht alle Baudraten, sowie schon garnicht die etwas neueren Funktionen wie V1, V2 und Profile wie ProfiSave, ProfiDrive u.a..

Gruß,
Konrad


----------



## MFreiberger (24 Mai 2016)

Hallo Zusammen,

zu diesem Thema würde ich gerne mein Wissen auch etwas auffrischen:
- also der *SINEC L2* ist der Vorgänger vom *Profibus*, unterstützt jedoch nicht die neueren Funktionen, richtig?
- kann man den *SINEC L1* als Vorgänger vom *MPI-Bus* bezeichnen?
- was ist/kann der *SINEC H1*?

VG,
MFreiberger


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (25 Mai 2016)

MFreiberger schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> zu diesem Thema würde ich gerne mein Wissen auch etwas auffrischen:
> - also der *SINEC L2* ist der Vorgänger vom *Profibus*, unterstützt jedoch nicht die neueren Funktionen, richtig?
> ...



1. wenn ich mich richtig erinnere, war SINEC L2-DP das selbe wie PROFIBUS DP 
2. als BWLer kann man "Vorgänger" sprechen, wie die Kutschen die Vorgänger des Autos sind
3. http://www.ipcomm.de/protocol/SinecH1/de/sheet.html

Bist Du Kurator einer historischen Anlage?


----------



## dr.pfb (25 Mai 2016)

Hallo MFreiberger, so aus dem Gedaechtnis, ohne Gewaehr:

SINEC L2 ist PROFIBUS FDL und wurde damals in der DIN 19245 Teile 1 spezifiziert. Also Schicht 2 im ISO 7 Schichten  Modell. Schau mal da: https://cache.industry.siemens.com/dl/files/368/1109368/att_21478/v1/cp5430.pdf (CP 5430). Spaeter kam dann FMS mit dem CP 5431 (Schicht 7) und dann irgendwann DP.

SINEC L1 schau da: http://3534.is6.ntz.de/pdf/Sinec_L1.pdf (CP 530). SINEC L1 ist nicht der Vorgaenger von MPI. Siemens hat mit den S7 auch das Programmierprotokoll geaendert, frueher bei S5 war das AS511, und dann mit der S7 kam PPI (Point to Point Interface, seriell) fuer die kleinen S7 und MPI (Multi Point Interface) fuer die grossen. MPI war damals fest auf 187,5 KBit/s und basierte auch auf FDL wenn ich mich recht erinnere. Es benutzt aber andere SAPs. Also MPI ist sozusagen auch eher PROFIBUS.

SINEC H1 war Ethernet. mit so AUI Steckern, schau da: http://oldcomputers.dyndns.org/publ...s/sicomp_system-6000/sinec-h1-kurz_ger_bw.pdf 

Wenn Du noch mehr speziell wissen willst; kann ich noch zuhause im Keller schauen, da liegt noch was. 

VG Tim



MFreiberger schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> zu diesem Thema würde ich gerne mein Wissen auch etwas auffrischen:
> - also der *SINEC L2* ist der Vorgänger vom *Profibus*, unterstützt jedoch nicht die neueren Funktionen, richtig?
> ...


----------

